# Turbo 2001 Sentra GXE is complete!



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

pics seen at http://photos.yahoo.com/mistasentra
click on the QG turbo project album

Right now it's doing no more than 3psi and I'm not sure why. I don't have a vacuum leak because at idle vacuum is solid at 19-20. I think there may be a leak in my piping. 

I do need to recirc my blow off valve, but I really don't know what else to look for. Car runs great, the idle is funny, but will be completely fixed once I recirc the blow off valve.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

very nice job! i love turbo engines. what kind of intercooler are you running??


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Sweet work! But you know that BOV can't stay like that!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lol you're right boost boy. it's a Bluebird intercooler that I front mounted. 

Anyone know enough to help me out? check out this thread:
http://new.sr20deforum.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=39548


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

As far as you losing boost, pull the hose off the wastegate and see if your car can over-boost. I caution you to becareful as you will wack a headgasket or a piston easily like this. Or you're possibly losing boost through the BOV (may need to adjust it) or you may have a rag stuffed your intercooler piping. Is your wastegate actuator arm adjustable? If so, I would check it as well. Just trying to help and congratulations on the install. Good luck!

Dee


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Great show, that's a first! You got my support! -Greg


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

Sh!t I got an '01 Maxima too I should have made it known as well it's an SE too by the way. Since we mostly deal in Sentra, I figure it was no biggie! Hatz off to boost_boy!


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

great job on the setup, looks good. much props to being a pioneer of the first few to turbo that engine. or am i wrong and have they been turbo-ed before? oh well, youve got my support.


Deric


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

yep, this one is the first. Thanks guys


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

Hey were did you get that turbo mani. from? looks cool to me.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

good job...clean install

u might wanna cut the head flange on the turbo mani to help prevent cracking. one slot in between both pairs cyl 1,2 and 3,4 will allow the flange to expand and the mani will last longer.

recirc the blowoff valve and it will idle perfectly. when i had my blowoff valve venting to atmosphere.....it would run rich, cough, and stumble. it would usually stall if i got off the gas and coasted too.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I need a wg actuator Javier!! Got one???

my turbo refuses to pass 1psi boost, and I am 95% sure it's the wg actuator.


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

actually, i do. its an internal gate actuator with two vacuum ports. i dont have the part # off of it and im pretty sure u will need to modify the arm to get it to fit.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I can make a bracket to work. Why does it have 2 vacuum ports? I only need one..................hit me up with a PM or on AIM


----------

